
Preliminary NTSB Crash Report of Deadly Arizona Uber Accident [pdf] - uptown
https://www.ntsb.gov/investigations/AccidentReports/Reports/HWY18MH010-prelim.pdf
======
niftich
This is a very recent dupe [1] of a thread 3 hours older, with 180+ upvotes
and 180+ comments.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17144160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17144160)

